# dism failure



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a Microsoft problem--










I suggest you chat with Microsoft or call them to get a fix soon.
The squeaky wheel gets the grease.
Sorry for being a Troll.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What is this? Are you seeking help with a particular problem? Looks to me like you're highlighting a particular problem and offering a not very helpful solution for it. Being sorry doesn't mean we have to put up with trolling.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Offering help. 
Just wrote a letter to the editor of the Washington Post about the failure of Microsoft to fix the dism cmd. 
Microsoft may respond better to them than to me. 
I hope so.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a nice person.
If you don't like me, I can't help that.
I have helped thousands of computer users over the years.
I will to try to do so.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> I suggest you chat with Microsoft or call them to get a fix soon.
> (


That's your idea of *help* to said problem?



> This is a Microsoft problem--


That error can occur for any number of reasons, including a failed Windows update and user error. It's not always Microsoft's fault. What of the many others who have run DISM without such errors, myself included? Are they running a non-Microsoft Windows???



> I am a nice person.
> If you don't like me, I can't help that.
> I have helped thousands of computer users over the years.
> I will to try to do so.


It doesn't matter what kind of person you are, I personally don't care. What matters is what you share here. Spam doesn't always come from nasty people, some have the best intent at heart. If you're offering help to a problem posted here, shouldn't you be replying to the thread where that problem is being addressed, and not starting a new thread just to post a reply?

If you are seeking help with resolving that problem, we'll gladly assist, with no interest in your personality whatsoever. We're mostly strangers here, scattered across the world.


----------

